# Show me yours please.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have used several set ups for reloading from a plank with my shot shell reloader bolted to it that I C clamped to a work bench in the shop. I used a old Oak school teachers desk for about 15 years once I strated reloading for rifles and hand guns. My curent set up is going on 25 years old. 
I am going to build a new bigger one with more storage, more bench so I can set up both shot shell reloaders and both metlic reloaders. I want to have a shelf where I can fit the tumbler so it isn't on the floor.

My bench right now also doubles as a fly tieing station, a place to paint and assemble lures I build and a placewhere I wire frames and install foundation.

So I would like to see pictures of your set up and maybe get some good ideas. I'll show you mine in a bit.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good thread!

I would also like to see how people have their setup. I just got into reloading, and my wife and my two kids and I live in a very small house (we are pretty much grown out of it).

I won't show any pics because my system is so Mickey Mouse but here is what I do:

I measure and pour my powder in my family room on the coffee table while I sit on the floor. Then I take the cases outside to my garage where I have my press mounted on my tool bench.

When we finally move to a bigger house I am going to make sure I have an extra room for my man cave. I will have a bench dedicated to reloading, and have my guns and all my hunting stuff in there. Currently I have hunting stuff under the stairs, in closets in my sons room and the bathroom, guns in the family room, totes in the garage with camo and gear, and stuff in the pickup. Makes finding things a pain in the butt. But oh well what can you do?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My old home made bench.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like what i used to have fall guy when I single and shared a trailer house with my brother. A friend of mine lived in a 12 x 70 trailer house in a trailer park with 2 kids, wife and a dog. They were forced to have a shed to store things like lawn mowers and yard tools. My friend insulated and heated it with a small propane heater where he did his reloading. As long as he kept the caps tight on the powder and the primers under his bed in a storage box it worked. It worked so well that when they bought a home in the country he tok the shed. It is still his reloading room with an addition on the back so he can test loads with out going out side other than to pin his targets up.

Nice set up thanks for shareing.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

alleyyooper

Yeah I know about the storage thing. I have a two stall garage and between tools, bikes, kids toys, lawnmowers, garden tillers, snowblowers, etc. I have things hanging on every inch of my walls and can just squeeze our mini van and my pickup in there in the winter. Not to mention my fur handling items and stretchers, etc, etc, etc. I wish I had a 3 stall garage with an upstairs in it! :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is what I am using now Fallguy. Move it anywhere you want and it works well. I just clamp the equipment that I need to use at the time on and switch as I go.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=155024


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

This is what i have had for 25 years. It has worked well, better than any thing I had in the past. It is 4'x4' 2"x4" legs and frame work. The top is 2"x6" with the plywood sheet on top. The rcbs press on the left has a 1/4 inch steel plate on the under side of the top as the 2x6 couldn't handle the torque alone. I just sort of threw together the shelves to hold some supplied I use a lot. Most dies, trim collets, flie tieing vice, bullets, rod winding vce are stored in a chest of draws on the other side of the room. the tumbler sets on the floor in front of storage shelves on the right, There is a double drum tom thumb thmbler tucked under the bottom shelf behind the squirrel call on the right, I only use it for small batches now.
In the center of the bench is where I mount the shot shell presses when I load shot shells.

I have room for almost 8 feet wide and nearly 9 feet tall. I do not want to move the storage shelves on the left and I can not block the access to the water heater and furnace on the right.
I want storage shelves sort of like now but i want them to have doors and lockable when the grand children visit {not often as they live in Wisconsin.} but they are quick little devils if you blink your eyes. they like grand pas treasures.

By the way I just love those :******: ROUND powder jugs. Had to be :roll: A COLLEGE GRADS Idea. No common sence that the flat cans store nicely with no wasted space.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is my reloading area, built this in a room in the basement. Its alot better than my old workbench that tennded to move when you didnt want it to. Everything bolts to the bench, case trimmer, and bench mounted primeing tool bolt to where the rifle powder measure is, or clamps onto the bench.

Swifty


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is my loading, cleaning, building, and getting away from the wife station.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you to all who share what you have. I've gotten some good ideas from seeing what others have. I now know what I want and just how to build it.
Going to build a base with drawers (about 3 I think) on each side. Make a 2x4 butcher block type top add a set of shelves on the back for about 18 inches then do cabinets above with locks.

I am glad I felt i would find a use for some empty powder cans. I just had those space stealing round ones.

 Al


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a very simple yet very sturdy set-up, it is made of solid Australian hardwood (Mountain Ash/Tassie Oak) and allows only enough room for the presses and powder measure to be set-up and discourages the use of it as a storage point! :wink: 
Here it is:








:thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Magnum

That is a nice orderly setup. I would like something similar for the future.


----------



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my bench. Its frame is 2 x 4's and the top is a 4' x 2' piece of sanded cabinet grade birch plywood. I built the added upper shelving storage made of various one bys .


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure more of us would post if they were as organized as these.

I know I would.

Chuck Norris does not have to answer the phone. His beard picks up the incoming electrical impulses and translates them into audible sound.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

97th signalman

Nice bench! That is immaculate!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

6' Menards bench with drawers, had to beef it up with some screws and the 2x6 under the press, but works very well with the peg board and upper shelf


----------

